# Pump-n-Seal Vacuum Sealer Question



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

Do any of you have a Pump-N-Seal vacuum sealer? If so, how well does it work? Is it worth the cost?

I have dehydrated vegetables that I would like to put in jars vs. the Food Saver bags that cost so much and can't be reused.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, it works.

I prefer a powered vac-sealer using a canning jar adapter. Pretty much any FoodSaver will have the necessary port to plug it into. The adapter fits over the caning jar lid and makes a nice vacuum seal without the necessity of punching a hole in the lid.

Either way, I think vac-sealing in jars is much better than using bags for foods that can be kept that way.


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I use regular canning Jars & canning lids to put up my dry - Most every thing-The food saver makes it easy! They look filled great also.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

kinda funny you posted this as I was checking out vacuum pump stuff earlier, I have a few different things I want to use one for not so much food but I came across this well surfing 

http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Alvin-Vacuum-Sealer/


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Have one,works as advertised.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I like mine. It works great - just as advertised. I do have a Food Saver, but wanted something non-electric as well.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not crazy about mine. I too was hoping to have a non-electric alternative but it just doesn't work well for me. After finding jars with loose lids and bags that had lost their seal, I just put it in the drawer and haven't used it since. Guess I just don't have the touch.

With that said, the Foodsaver jar vac hose attachment work GREAT! I had some "issues" with purchasing a Foodsaver since a friend had gone through 3 of them rather quickly. I resisted buying one and then a different friend gave me her old one when she bought a shiny new one. It's older, but works like a champ and the hose attachment when used with canning jars works unbelievably well. For sealing jars alone, it is worth the money.

RVcook


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Years ago before vacuum sealing machines were common, I made my own vacuum sealer out of an old car air conditioner compressor and a scrapped electric motor. I made my own jar attachent that I still use today. It's made of stainless steel. It'll be around forever unless it takes a direct Nuke hit. My "new" jar sealer vacuum is a unit out of an old ambulance. They are rarely used and are normally of a high quality. 

I would like to get my hands on a Pump and Seal unit to see if I could adapt it to a Ball or Mason jar sealer. I have looked at them over time and don't think it would be that hard.
Im done rambling now.....


----------



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

mightybooboo and nehimama,

Do you make your own band aids for the jars? I read somewhere that good electrical tape with a piece of plastic bag over the section of tape that covers the hole works well. Have you tried it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Use a piece of the aluminum tape used in ductwork. Best sealing tape for vacuum sealing that I've yet found.


----------

